# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Giật mình

## solero

Sáng login vào diễn đàn, theo phản xạ nhìn lên tin nhắn thì .... Hết hồn...


Chuyện gì xảy ra vậy admin?

----------


## emptyhb

Cũng giật mình, mà bác Solero chơi cả bitcoin và ltc à? Đại gia đây rồi

----------


## vanlam1102

e cũng bị

----------


## giaiphapcnc

Hình như có lỗi gì đó về tràn số thì phải: 2 mũ 32 = 4,294,967,296

----------


## elenercom

Của tôi cũng có 4,294,967,295 tin. Kink tóa

----------


## CNC PRO

Xin lỗi các bạn..
Tối qua CNC PRO thử nghiệm một số cú pháp trên cơ sở dữ liệu nhằm thanh lọc các tin nhắn rác....
Do thiếu thao tác update cơ sở dử liệu nên xuất hiện tình trạng trên.

Giờ cơ sở dữ liệu đã được update... về lý thuyết là đã ổn.
Nhưng các bạn kiểm tra lại tài khoản của mình, có gì bất thường xin thông báo với mình, mình sẽ tiến hành kiểm tra.

Xin lỗi & cảm ơn các bạn.

----------

